# Hood Scoops



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Has anyone with their '05 made the hood scoops functional? If so, how'd you do it? I heard you just got to pull the rubber piece out, don't know.


----------



## QS05GTO (May 9, 2005)

I wonder what that would do to the aerodynamics; maybe it will make the hood fly off? :willy:

Anyone notice how heavy the hood is on this car? I cant remember ever having a hood that weighed this much.


----------



## GTObsessor (Apr 22, 2005)

Eh... it's GM... question answered. The hood on my T-Blazer's smaller and still weighs a ton.


----------



## GTOFan (May 3, 2005)

To make it a ram-air hood, you would have to connect the scoops to the air intake system. Just wait a while, there will be aftermarket kits for sale soon enough I bet. I think the rubber pieces in the scoops let in some air, but keep air flow to a minimum to prevent hood vibrations at high speed.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

read my thread "05 Intake"...its not ram air but at least i found a function for the hood scoops!


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

GTOFan said:


> To make it a ram-air hood, you would have to connect the scoops to the air intake system. Just wait a while, there will be aftermarket kits for sale soon enough I bet. I think the rubber pieces in the scoops let in some air, but keep air flow to a minimum to prevent hood vibrations at high speed.


I think another issue would be that the engine compartment would get filthy with all that airborne junk pouring in. Not to mention water pouring in on that aluminum engine. I'm definitely interested in converting to a ram air setup when they're available.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Here's an aftermarket goodie to make those gnarly scoops truly functional, Oh Fivers...










:rofl:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Here's an aftermarket goodie to make those gnarly scoops truly functional, Oh Fivers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That crap is hilarious. :lol:


----------

